# New cat tree! (with pictures)



## Carmel (Nov 23, 2010)

Oh Craigslist... by a new tree, I mean like the size of a tree. This thing is huge!

I was on Craigslist and saw it, we have one at the cat sanctuary just like it, I measured the one there and thought everything would be great. The lady said this one was 10 feet tall and a few hundred pounds. The one at the sanctuary was 7 feet and maybe 200 pounds. So I figured... ok, exaggerating a bit.

I told my dad we needed to bring a dolly, but oh no "I can carry any cat tree with one hand!" ... When we walked in we saw this _ginormous_ cat tree. It was roughly the same height as the one I was thinking of -- slightly taller -- but in _width_ of everything was about tripled! Luckily there was a strong guy there to help carry it out since my dad figured it weighs 400 pounds. It didn't come anywhere near to fitting in the car but we didn't have far to drive, they only lived 5 minutes away.

The tree was *50 dollars*. She paid 500 for it 6 months ago, it has no wear. Her current cats don't like it (previous one did, but I guess he's no longer...) and she's moving soon.

She said she'd had several other offers but that she hadn't realised that they'd all gone to the spam box and mine had got through to the inbox; she'd already had it listed for 2 weeks. While it was sitting in the lobby a lady and her son came out of the elevator and gave it a 8-O look, then asked if it was for sale. If I hadn't already handed my money over she would've had a sale right there, as it was the lady was begging for it not so subtlety, and saying she was selling it way too cheap (thanks, random lady).

When we brought it inside Jasper was really afraid of it, crawling around like it would bite him... I don't blame him, two feet taller and it wouldn't fit with the ceiling. We looked back in 15 minutes later and he was sitting on top of it... we have a winner!

An idea of its size -- the bottom is 32 inches, the top part is about the same:



























Anyone else care to share their pet finds from Craigslist?


----------



## Jetlaya67 (Sep 26, 2012)

That is great! What a bargain! I am so glad your kitty likes it.


----------



## mumof7kitties (Jan 27, 2013)

That's a huge tree! I love CL! Lol. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## howsefrau32 (Mar 6, 2013)

Awesome find. And a nice solid one. Someone gave me a really crappy one about a year ago. I gave it to my daughter, but her kitten has grown so much, other than using it for a scratching post, he doesn't much use it. You are so lucky! I probably would have been like the random lady begging for it too, LOL!


----------



## Carmel (Nov 23, 2010)

It _is_ a huge tree and he really does love it! He's on top of it a lot, it's big enough that he can stretch out and roll around on the three other parts as well, which he does. An adult human could sit on this thing it's so sturdy... I already have been sitting on it. It's the biggest cat tree I've ever seen... I suppose most people would find it overkill, we weren't expecting it to be so big either but for 50 dollars you can't go wrong, if all else fails, resell it for more!

I love Craigslist too. A few years ago we also go a dryer from less than 5 minutes away for 20 dollars. It's older, but they don't build those type of things like they used to, we're not trying to make a fashion statement with it. It dries clothing really quickly.

Oh no, please don't be like that lady! She was going on about how much her brand new Manx kitty would love it and pretty much asking her to change her mind... and really not being all that helpful as we moved it out to the car...


----------



## cat owner again (Dec 14, 2012)

Great deal! Also got one on Craiglist that my cat is sleeping at the top right now! I am sure your kitties will love it.


----------



## soccergrl76 (Dec 1, 2010)

Wow, that one looks really nice. I have been looking for one on Craigslist but haven't had any luck yet.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Mylita (Jan 23, 2013)

My goodness, that is humongous! Wow, what a great deal for you! I can't imagine any cat not loving it. Hers must be very picky. 

And your kitty is one beautiful, lucky boy!

Mylita


----------



## CatMonkeys (Sep 27, 2012)

What lucky cats you have! That's a fantastic find!


----------



## Leazie (Apr 14, 2007)

Congratulations on your amazing find!! I would love to see a picture that shows the whole thing (or whatever part you can get in the picture) just to see what it looks like.

I stopped at the shelter yesterday and they had a cat tree that was hand made by someone local. It was about 3 feet tall made out of what looks like either limbs or small saplings and the platforms was made out of nice pine. They didn't have a price on it but I bet it was a lot more than $50.


----------



## Lovemychanel (Mar 20, 2013)

That is a miracle I have been searching four months for one and nothing...huge fan of CL...congrats to you and your fur babies))


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Yuki'sMum (Dec 3, 2012)

I got mine from a local guy who sells them at farmers markets here. It's a little taller than me, I'm 5'4". Covered in carpet with 3 perches and a little house. It's very solid and weighs a ton! I don't have a pic of it on my phone but I'll post one later. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## spirite (Jul 31, 2012)

That's a spectacular tree! I've seen them online and know they're really expensive. I can't believe you got that for $50!


----------



## Marcia (Dec 26, 2010)

SCORE!!! What a great price for a super sized condo!! Not many homes can accomodate one that size - what a great find and it looks to be in good shape! Congratulations! 

I use CL quite often. I've not bought much from CL but have sold quite a bit. I make cedar adirondack benchs that I list there.


----------



## Carmel (Nov 23, 2010)

I can understand how frustrating it can be looking for them on Craigslist, I've searched in the past for cat trees and there are very few, usually smaller than this one and at over double the price I paid. You really have to be persistent or lucky to get one because usually the good deals go pretty fast.

The only problem with this is that it's _big_. I was expecting something around a foot shorter and up to 200 pounds lighter. You're right Marcia, it isn't something many people could accommodate. I'm thankful it isn't actually 10 feet high, she likely deterred a lot of people by saying it was 10 feet tall, but that worked out in my favor. It's more like 7 feet tall, most people don't have a ceiling for 10 foot tall anythings in their home!

In her apartment it looked pretty silly... like the ultimate cat lady statement; a cat tree centerpiece in the fairly small living room. :lol: We live in a ~2,000 square foot home and I still have no idea where it will go when we want to move it out of the garage.

Leazie, I would take a full picture of it but the backdrop of the garage/workshop is not that appealing. That's where Jasper is right now while we try to get Blacky to warm up to him and it's an excruciatingly slow process. The room is ~400 sq feet and now it has a cat tree! He seems happy in there, he doesn't door dash or scratch at the screen door so we have time to take it slow.

Yuki'sMum, I'd love to see a picture of of your cat tree!


----------



## cat owner again (Dec 14, 2012)

I checked Craigslist twice a day and it took several weeks. It gave me an idea of what was out there and how much I had to pay. If I inquired I always asked for the dimensions. I always asked why they were getting rid of it, if I didn't know. I didn't want anything with diseases on it. When I found one that I liked, I arranged to go right over and ready to take it.


----------



## Zerafian (Feb 19, 2013)

those cat trees that look like trees can run quite a bit, nice find

overstock has TONS of cat trees that are usually around 75-80" for under $130, usually under 50-60lbs if not half that.

this is the most expensive one on the site and its only $270 before shipping...its HUUUGE

Go Pet Club Huge Gym Cat Tree Condo House Pet Furniture | Overstock.com


----------



## NebraskaCat (Jan 15, 2013)

Zerafian said:


> those cat trees that look like trees can run quite a bit, nice find
> 
> overstock has TONS of cat trees that are usually around 75-80" for under $130, usually under 50-60lbs if not half that.
> 
> ...


Oh man. Can you imagine trying to assemble that while kitties are climbing on you, the box(es) it came in, the pieces, the tools, and each other?


----------



## howsefrau32 (Mar 6, 2013)

I looked on craigslist for months too, with no luck. I ended up ordering an Ararkat tree on Amazon. It was normally $135 but I got it for $86 with free shipping, and it's pretty decent, I was surprised. It is not the best one, but it's not crappy like the other one I had, which was by "go pet club" or something like that, it was complete junk. The Armarkat tree is very tall and my kitten Stephano likes to hang at the crows nest at the very tip top, and it has a little pouch too way up at the top, and he loves to nap in that too. I'm so jealous of your cool find!


----------



## Carmel (Nov 23, 2010)

AdoptAnAngel said:


> More amazing than the price, though, is that you found a cat tree that is color-coordinated to your cat's fur and eyes! What were the odds of that?!:grin:


Haha! Well it does match quite nicely when you think of it that way...



Zerafian said:


> overstock has TONS of cat trees that are usually around 75-80" for under $130, usually under 50-60lbs if not half that.
> 
> this is the most expensive one on the site and its only $270 before shipping...its HUUUGE
> 
> Go Pet Club Huge Gym Cat Tree Condo House Pet Furniture | Overstock.com


Wow! Now that is massive! But trees at 75-80 inches at 50-60 pounds? That's roughly the same neight as the one I got but nowhere near the weight... I wonder what they're made of? I looked this one up online since the lady mentioned the store she got it from and it's made of plywood.



howsefrau32 said:


> I looked on craigslist for months too, with no luck. I ended up ordering an Ararkat tree on Amazon. It was normally $135 but I got it for $86 with free shipping, and it's pretty decent, I was surprised.


That's a really good deal! I quite like those Arakat ones. I would have liked the cat tree I got more if it had come with some kind of tub on the top. There are cat trees just like this but with the top part made like a bed so there's no fear of the cat falling off. I also really like the ones with the hammock parts and the little houses built on them, but there's no guarantee Jasper would've used them, so I'm not complaining...

Here's two more pictures of him with it:

I threw the mouse up top. He's going to investigate by slowing trying to peer over the top (he did a slow sneak attack on each level, it was hilarious...):









And he's exhausted after several minutes of chasing the mouse around:


----------



## love.my.cats (Jan 29, 2009)

What a bargain! That's awesome. Pretty funny that the other emails went to spam and you got such a great deal on it.


----------

